# Ebay turbo kit



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 2007 350z nismo s tune i wanna buy a ebay turbo kit for 3 or 4 months and only run 10psi with the ecu flashed and retuned with better injectors is this ok to do? or do i got to partically build it or jus get a better kit like HKS or Greddy? thanks for the help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spend money and do it right the first time. I'll put it to you this way: go cheap now, spend double that later to fix everything.

turbo on a 350z is not something to mess with if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

CHEAP, FAST, RELIABLE PICK TWO


----------

